# Hi



## Joe Boo (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm brand new to the forum and wanted to say hello.
I look forward to learning more about propmaking. I'm still kind of a newbie. 
See ya on the forum.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Boo.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy Haunting:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the group Joe Boo.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Joe Boo : )


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Great info here and people! Enjoy!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HOOOWLDy


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy and welcome to the group!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Stay awhile


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome. glad to see ya!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope you like it here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Joe Boo!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Joe. Being a newbie to this forum or haunting doesn't matter here. We want to hear from everyone. Jump right in.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Joe Boo, you are going to love it here!*


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Joe Boo..Love the name!


----------

